# Adding B drive gone wrong :(



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

I've got a 160gb single drive UK Tivo, but wanted to add a B drive as well.

So i followed the Hinsdale guide, and did the following:

Placed existing A drive in PC
Placed new B drive in PC
Booted from the MFS Tools v2.0 CD
Typed, "mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdb"
Put the two drives back in my tivo

Now it constantly reboots after saying, "almost there, a few more seconds"

Occasionally i get the green saying i have a severe problem, but will usually reboot after a few seconds.

Is there any way of rescuing this disk? I have a very hormonal pregnant girlfriend looking at me.....the Tivo had some of her un-watched episodes of favourite shows!

Please help!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Does the TiVo still boot with just the 'A' Drive? 

If the new drive is larger then 137G does your UK TiVo have a LBA48 aware kernel? 

Double check the drive select jumpers. 

Just for what it is worth, my first add a second hard drive upgrade I could not get mfsadd to work until I used BlessTiVo. The second and third upgrade had no problems with just Mfsadd by itself.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

What size was the B drive? If it is over 274GB, you need a -r 4 in the mfsadd command. Not sure that you can recover if this is the problem. You may need to reimage the A drive, losing the recordings.


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

HomeUser said:


> Does the TiVo still boot with just the 'A' Drive?
> 
> If the new drive is larger then 137G does your UK TiVo have a LBA48 aware kernel?
> 
> ...


No, i get the same issue with the just the A drive.

The existing A drive is 160gb, and the new B drive is 300gb, LBA48 kernel already loaded.

Jumpers are correct.


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

wscannell said:


> What size was the B drive? If it is over 274GB, you need a -r 4 in the mfsadd command. Not sure that you can recover if this is the problem. You may need to reimage the A drive, losing the recordings.


Yes, the new B drive was 300gb.

I tried the command again, using my original 40gb drive and two other drives, a 160gb and a 300gb, and i had the same issue.

So i reckon the -r 4 could be the problem...i'll give it a whirl tonight.

thanks for the help.


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

So, i'm going to try again tonight with the following steps:

Using original 40gb A Drive, expand to new 160gb drive using the syntax

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 300 -xzpi - /dev/hdc

Then expand the new 160gb A drive with the new 300gb B drive using the syntax

mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd

Then install my cachecard drivers (LBA48 version)

test the upgrade in tivo.

where:

hdb = 40gb drive
hdc = new 160gb A drive
hdd = new 300gb B drive

my 40gb A drive already has the the LBA48 kernel installed.

Any mistakes in my thinking?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I do not believe what you are trying will work.



mjn said:


> Using existing 40gb A Drive, expand to new 160gb drive using the syntax
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -s 300 -xzpi - /dev/hdc


Since you have already "married" two drives, you probably would need to back up with both drives connected. I believe mfsbackup will look for partitions on the B drive. You can try it though.

You may also need to initialize the swap space since you are going larger than 127.



mjn said:


> Then expand the new 160gb A drive with the new 300gb B drive using the syntax
> 
> mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd


You still need the -x in the mfsadd:
mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc /dev/hdd


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

wscannell said:


> I do not believe what you are trying will work.
> 
> Since you have already "married" two drives, you probably would need to back up with both drives connected. I believe mfsbackup will look for partitions on the B drive. You can try it though.


A slight correction in my wording.....not existing, but original. oops.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

OK - Since you are starting with an unmarried drive, then it should work with the corrections that I provided.


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

wscannell said:


> OK - Since you are starting with an unmarried drive, then it should work with the corrections that I provided.


Ok, i'll give it a shot, thanks for your help.


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

Yep, the upgrade from the original 40gb to dual HDD (160gb and 300gb) worked, but my cachecard drivers are refusing to recongise the cachecard......still working on it.


----------



## mjn (Feb 5, 2003)

I refuse to believe that my cachecard has failed, but i've tried it in 2 different Tivo's and with 2 different DIMM's.

Don't know what else it can be though.


----------

